# Midweek Relaxation!!!!!



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Well it has been a stressful month for me, with my wifes health tests and work. The flu hit us also. I got to come home from the road a day early this week and thought I need some downtime. I broke out my new bottle of Ron Zacapa and a Don Pepin 1979. The temp was a beautiful 60 degrees and the front porch was calling my name. I did not take any pictures of me smoking the stick and enjoying the beverage I wanted to have total relaxation and I did. I will leave the pictures to everyone's mind eye as to what the experience of enjoyment for me was.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Great call!!! It wasn't McDonalds, but, you deserve a break!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

A really exellent combination, I may do just the same today.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

That looks like an awsome combo. That DP is one of my top favorite cigars and that rum has been on my most wanted list for a long time. My state doesnt carry it. I will be checking in Missouri this weekend for it. How much does it usually run, $40?


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Yum and Yum and Yum and Yum!!!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

:dribble:


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Combo!!!


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

BeerAdvocate, This bottle was 44.00 at Friar Tucks. It went up a little. My last one was just under 40.00. Flint


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

One of my favorite rums! And a good cigar. It is like you took a page from my calendar.... Nothing wrong with your taste


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice combo:dribble:


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice combination.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that looks like good times
great idea


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Excellent combo! The Cuban restaurant in my hometown (unfortunately now closed) introduced me to that rum - delicious!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Good stuff Flint!! LOVE Ron Za cappa!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. nice work


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Zacapa!:dribble: Pepin!:dribble: Can't type, shorting out key......


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

To me that is absolute perfection right there, I just got me a fresh bottle of "The Ron" yesterday.


----------



## ilikebigash (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice pic and :dribble:


----------

